# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  سؤال عن النية في الأعمال ؟؟؟؟

## سليمة الجزائرية

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قرأت في حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يرويه عن ربه عز وجل أنه قال: "          إن الله -عز وجل- كتب الحسنات والسيئات، ثم بين ذلك، فمن هم بحسنة، فلم يعملها كتبها الله عنده حسنة كاملة، وإن هم بها، فعملها كتبها الله عنده عشر حسنات إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة، وإن هم بسيئة، فلم يعملها كتبها الله عنده حسنة كاملة، وإن هم بها، فعملها كتبها الله سيئة واحدة  " رواه البخاري         

وفهمت من خلاله أن الانسان يجازى على نيته الحسنة حتى وإن لم يلحق هذه النية عمل صالح 

سؤالي : إذا عمل العبد عملا صالحا  ولكنه لم يقصد به وجه الله ؛بل فعل هذا لأنه تربى على الفضل ووو......هل يجازى على عمله مع أنه لم يصحبه النية الصالحة أو الاخلاص ؟؟؟

أتمنى الرد الطيب ولَكُنَّ كل الشكر والتقدير.

أختكنَّ في الله " سليمة "

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

حياك الله أختي سليمة

السؤالالشخص الذي يربي ولده أو يبر بأمه أو يفعل الخير بدون أن تكون لديه نية لله هل يأخذ أجرا أي مثلا يربي ابنه لأنه يحب ابنه وهذا ما جرت به العادة فهل يأخذ أجرا ؟
الفتوىالحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:فأكثر العلماء على أن العبد لا يؤجر على عمله إلا إذا نوى به وجه الله، كما سبق بيانه في الفتوى رقم: 120085 .وذهب بعض العلماء إلى أن المسلم يؤجر على أعمال الخير من غير نية اكتفاء بعموم قصده للخير وطلبه لطاعة الله في الجملة.
 قال ابن رجب الحنبلي: وقد قال أبو سليمان الداراني: من عمل عمل خير من غير نية كفاه نية اختياره للإسلام على غيره من الأديان، فظاهر هذا أنه يثاب عليه من غير نية بالكلية لأنه بدخوله في الإسلام مختار لأعمال الخير في الجملة فيثاب على كل عمل يعمله منها بتلك النية. والله أعلم.  جامع العلوم والحكم.
وعلى كل الأحوال فإن قيام المسلم بهذه الأعمال خير وفيها نفع ومصالح له ولغيره، لكن الأولى والأكمل للمسلم أن يجتهد ما استطاع في إخلاص العمل لله واستحضار النية عند الأعمال واحتساب الأجر، فذلك بلا شك أصلح لقلبه وأعظم لأجره قال تعالى: لاَّ خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِّن نَّجْوَاهُمْ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ إِصْلاَحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ ابْتَغَاء مَرْضَاتِ اللّهِ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا. {النساء:114}.
قال السعدي: فهذه الأشياء حيثما فعلت فهي خير، كما دل على ذلك الاستثناء. ولكن كمال الأجر وتمامه بحسب النية والإخلاص، ولهذا قال: وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا.  فلهذا ينبغي للعبد أن يقصد وجه الله تعالى ويخلص العمل لله في كل وقت وفي كل جزء من أجزاء الخير، ليحصل له بذلك الأجر العظيم، وليتعود الإخلاص فيكون من المخلصين، وليتم له الأجر، سواء تم مقصوده أم لا لأن النية حصلت واقترن بها ما يمكن من العمل. تفسير السعدي.
والله أعلم.المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى

----------


## مروة عاشور

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...ng=A&Id=120085

السؤال

بارك الله لكم فيما تقدمونه من خدمة جليلة للإسلام والمسلمين وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.
لي سؤال أود أن تفيدوني فيه: هو أنى كنت أتناقش مع زميل لى بالعمل فنبهنى إلى أن العبادات من فرائض ونوافل لن تحسب أو أؤجر عليها مادمت لم أحتسبها عند الله، أى يجب ان تكون أعمالك لله، فقلت له إنى ما أفعله من عبادات فبالطبع هي لله وابتغاء وجهه، ولكننى أفعلها بفطرة المسلم الذى يريد أن يزيد من حسناته وأعماله الصالحة حتى يجد ما يلقى به الله يوم القيامة، وزاد الأخ الكريم وقال لي: إنك يجب أن تنتبه إلى أن تتحول هذه الأعمال إلى روتين يومي. وهذا ما يحدث لى بالطبع، فمن تكرار ما أفعله من عبادات أصبحت كالواجبة علي، لا أفكر في أنني يجب أن أفعلها أم لا، ولكنني أقوم بها وأنا راض بما أفعله، ومسرور ولكن لا أفكر فى نيتي قبل كل عمل أو عبادة .
لذا أصابنى نوع من الشك فيما قاله الأخ الكريم لي وأصبحت أعبد الله وأقوم بالنوافل، وهناك نوع من الشك يساورنى فيما أفعله وهل سوف أؤجر على ماقمت به من عبادات، وهل يجب أن أنوي قبل كل عمل أنه لله، وأن كان كذلك، فكيف وأصل العبادات كلها لله الواحد القهار. وكيف أتجنب الروتين فى عباداتي ولأنها يومية  تصبح عندى كالواجبة، وكيف أتجنب الرياء فى عباداتى، وأتاكد من أننى لست منافقا، وإنما أبتغي وجه الله.
أرجو أن أكون أوضحت لكم ما أريد، وأن تجيبوني حيث إننى في حالة نفسية سيئة مما قاله الأخ لي، وبين محاولة تطبيق ما قاله و بين صحته أو عدم فهمي له.
الفتوى

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:

فكون
العبادات لا يؤجر فاعلها إلا إذا احتسبها، أمر صحيح، يشهد له الحديث المتفق عليه: إنما الأعمال بالنية، وإنما لامرئ ما نوى.

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا أجر إلا عن حسبة، ولا عمل إلا بنية. رواه الديلمي وصححه الألباني بشواهده.

قال المناوي في فيض القدير: لا أجر إلا عن حسبة أي عن قصد طلب الثواب من الله، ولا عمل معتد به إلا بنية انتهى.

فاستحضار النية واحتساب الأجر في العبادة أمر ضروري، ولا خلاف بين العلماء في اشتراط النية في صحة العبادات. والنية يراد بها أمران: تمييز العبادات عن العادات، وتمييز العبادات بعضها عن بعض، وهذا ما يعنى الفقهاء ببيانه. وأما أرباب السلوك فيريدون بها تمييز المراد والمعبود، وهذا هو الإخلاص، أن يراد بالعبادة وجه الله تعالى وحده، كما سبق التنبيه عليه في الفتويين: 47980 ، 43991.

ويكفي في حصول الاحتساب، وبالتالي ثواب العمل، أن يكون الدافع للعمل هو طلب ثواب الله، والقصد من ورائه امتثال أمره تعالى.

قال المناوي في شرح قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا أجر لمن لا حسبة له: أي لمن لم يتقصد بعمله امتثال أمره تعالى والتقرب به إليه. انتهـى.

وأما بقية الإشكال الذي ذكره السائل الكريم فيتضح الجواب عليه بأن يعلم أن النية يجب استصحاب حكمها، ولا يجب استصحاب ذكرها، بمعنى أنه يكفيه أن لا يقطع نيته بما يناقضها وإن لم يتذكرها. 

قال ابن قدامة في (المغني): الواجب استصحاب حكم النية دون حقيقتها بمعنى أنه لا ينوي قطعها. انتهى.

وقال القرافي في كتاب (الأمنية في إدراك النية): النية قسمان: فعلية موجودة، وحكمية معدومة، فإذا نوى المكلف أول العبادة فهذه نية فعلية، ثم إذا ذهل عن النية حكم صاحب الشرع بأنه ناو ومتقرب، فهذه هي النية الحكمية، أي حكم الشرع لصاحبها ببقاء حكمها لا أنها موجودة، وكذلك الإخلاص والإيمان والكفر والنفاق والرياء وجميع هذا النوع من أحوال القلوب، إذا شرع فيها واتصف القلب بها كانت فعلية، وإذا ذهل عنها حكم صاحب الشرع ببقاء أحكامها لمن كان اتصف بها قبل ذلك. انتهى.

وقد ضبط الشيخ وليد السعدان القواعد المتعلقة بالنية في رسالة مختصرة مفيدة في (تحقيق قواعد النية)، فكانت القاعدة الثالثة هي: لا ثواب إلا بالنية، وحشد لها كثيرا من أدلة القرآن والسنة وقال: وهذا يفيدك أنه لا بد من الاحتساب وطلب الأجر والثواب من الله تعالى في كل عمل من أعمال البر، حتى ولو كان واجباً؛ فإن الإنسان قد يعتاد فعل الواجب فيصير عنده كالعادة، فيفعله دون أن يستحضر أن هذا الفعل قربة لله تعالى يرجى بها ثوابه وجنته، فمن فعل الواجب بلا نية التقرب والاحتساب فإنه وإن سقطت المطالبة عنه، فإنه لا أجر له، فالنية مهمة في كل عمل، فلا بد من مجاهدة النفس عليها. انتهـى.

وكانت القاعدة الرابعة عشرة منها هي: (استصحاب حكم النية شرط، واستصحاب ذكرها فضيلة) فلو غفل الصائم أو المصلي عن كونه في عبادة وانقطع استشعاره لنية العبادة، فلا شيء عليه، ولكن فاته الكمال والفضيلة فقط ؛ لأن الذي انقطع ليس هو حكم النية وإنما الذي انقطع تذكرها، واستصحاب تذكر النية ليس شرطاً في الصحة وإنما هو من باب الفضائل والكمالات. اهـ

والذي يظهر من حال السائل الكريم أنه ينوى التقرب إلى الله بعباداته ويحتسب ثوابها عنده تعالى ؛ فقد ذكر في سؤاله عن حال نفسه ما يقتضي حصول الاحتساب منه، وهو قوله: (ما أفعله من عبادات بالطبع هي لله وابتغاء وجهه، ولكنني أفعلها بفطرة المسلم الذي يريد أن يزيد من حسناته وأعماله الصالحة حتى يجد ما يلقى به الله يوم القيامة). وقوله: (أقوم بها وأنا راض بما أفعله ومسرور).

ويبقى أن يجتهد في تحصيل الكمال، بدوام ذكر هذه النية واستحضارها ، بحيث لا تصير أعماله أشبه بالعادة مع تكرارها. والذي يعين على هذا: دوام ذكر الله ، وقصر الأمل ، وتذكر الدار الآخرة، بحيث يقوم العمل على أقدام المحبة والخوف والرجاء.

قال تعالى: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ * وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِآَيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ * وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ لَا يُشْرِكُونَ * وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آَتَوْا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ * أُولَئِكَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَهُمْ لَهَا سَابِقُونَ {المؤمنون: 61،60،59،58،57}

وقد أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمقتضى ذلك فقال: اذكر الموت في صلاتك، فإن الرجل إذا ذكر الموت في صلاته لحري أن يحسن صلاته، و صل صلاة رجل لا يظن أنه يصلي صلاة غيرها. رواه الديلمي، وحسنه الألباني.

وكذلك الحال في بقية العبادات، إذا قام بها العبد ذاكرا ربه، وَجِلا قلبه، قصيرا أمله، كانت نية العبادة على الوجه الأكمل.
والله أعلم.

المفتـــي:     مركز الفتوى

----------


## تعارف

موضوع جيد ومفيد بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سليمة الجزائرية

بارك الله فيكِ ...اتضح المفهوم إن شاء الله

----------

